# good free home defense read



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I came across this and it was free so what the hey.It has some good points and info that could be usefull.Join or not the report is free to download to adobe acrobat.Enjoy it

HDAA | Home Defense Association


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Great articles. I bookmarked them. Thanks skullfr.

Don <><


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

no prob bro


----------



## Tnic (Jul 5, 2012)

It's in my Favs too. Thanks for the link mate.

Hopefully I can use this to convince my aging parents who live alone and a bit isolated that they need to have a plan before the SHTF. Dad's an old SAC warrior so he knows all about being prepared.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Im an ex A.F. security police so we have something in common.Being prepared doesnt mean you are a tin foil hat wearer it just is good sense in a ugly world.Glad to help


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

*Safety and Home Defense*

What do you do at home with your handgun / CCW piece? I have seen the Gun Vault GV1000 and it looked good to me but a friend said he had a large revolver that wouldnt fit, or maybe he couldnt grab it. I am sure my 92fs would fit the 1000 I saw on sale. Unfortunatly the sale is over so I'll have to wait for the next one. I can afford the $69 sale price but the $109 is too high. Dont want to have the gun so safely away from 'unauthorized' hands that mine can't get to it. I don't have any kids in the house anymore, both in college, but we do have guests in the guest room when the inlaws stop in or the kids come home for summer break.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Right now just my nightstand as no safety of other concerns.When granddaughter is over just shut the door.


----------

